# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  libido

## wannabe20

I am 60 with libido of 80 yr old. interested in building muscle but must confess primary interst is increasing sex drive. Any recommendations.

----------


## trix8

proviron free up test to help build muscle

keeps you looking dry n hard
probably wont shut down hpta 
dont have to cycle it if no shutdown
best libido inhancer

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> I am 60 with libido of 80 yr old. interested in building muscle but must confess primary interst is increasing sex drive. Any recommendations.


Yes, consult your doctor about getting on Testosterone Replacement Therapy.

----------


## Bio-Active

> Yes, consult your doctor about getting on Testosterone Replacement Therapy.


Talk to your doc for sure TRT is pretty common these days.

----------


## lovbyts

> Yes, consult your doctor about getting on Testosterone Replacement Therapy.


Agreed 100%

----------


## HoRuS

From personal experience and from experiences of a few friends, Testogel (Australia) works really well to increase libido. I think it's also known as Androgel (USA). It's 50mg of Testosterone in 5g of gel that you rub on your skin. You will not get the same benefits of strength increases and muscle building qualities as the injectables but for some reason everyone that I know who has used it said that it put their sex drive through the roof more so than other real courses they have been on.

----------


## lovbyts

> From personal experience and from experiences of a few friends, Testogel (Australia) works really well to increase libido. I think it's also known as Androgel (USA). It's 50mg of Testosterone in 5g of gel that you rub on your skin. You will not get the same benefits of strength increases and muscle building qualities as the injectables but for some reason *everyone that I know who has used it said that it put their sex drive through the roof more so than other real courses they have been on*.


I have heard/read that also. Maybe it's because they rub it on their balls? LOL
But really most people do seem to report that although I wanted the other benefits also.

----------


## HoRuS

> I have heard/read that also. Maybe it's because they rub it on their balls? LOL
> But really most people do seem to report that although I wanted the other benefits also.


haha, my Doc actually warned me not to rub it on my cock or balls. I didn't....honest

----------


## sirupate

> haha, my Doc actually warned me not to rub it on my cock or balls. I didn't....honest


Aside from the fact that the gel is alcohol based and might dry/sting your tender areas, does anyone know why it is not recommended to apply the gel to your "balls"? Just wonder if there is a real medical reason for this recommendation.

sirp

----------


## kaju

It is not recomended to be rubbed on the balls. It is recomended to be rubbed on the shoulders. I have had some. It can be rubbed anywhere you desire. It is recomended you rub it so it will not be transfered to another person. I on the other hand rubbed it on the inside of my forearms and immetiatly went to my wife and said here baby give me a hug and I would rub my forearms on her back as I huged her. In about a week she started wanting to have sex again. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BrysZ

> It is not recomended to be rubbed on the balls. It is recomended to be rubbed on the shoulders. I have had some. It can be rubbed anywhere you desire. It is recomended you rub it so it will not be transfered to another person. I on the other hand rubbed it on the inside of my forearms and immetiatly went to my wife and said here baby give me a hug and I would rub my forearms on her back as I huged her. In about a week she started wanting to have sex again.


Thats sneaky!!! Okay I have to ask did it work? If so I going to replace my wifes body moisturizer with it...LMFAO!!

----------


## mania

sorry disregard....... will email

----------


## Far from massive

I can tell you from my own experience (55yr old) using Test Base that everytime I would inject a shot and the fitness channel had Yoga or Cathe on I would need a paper towel real quick....Seriously test injected IM also works very well at increasing libido.

----------


## sirupate

> It is not recomended to be rubbed on the balls. It is recomended to be rubbed on the shoulders. I have had some. It can be rubbed anywhere you desire. It is recomended you rub it so it will not be transfered to another person. I on the other hand rubbed it on the inside of my forearms and immetiatly went to my wife and said here baby give me a hug and I would rub my forearms on her back as I huged her. In about a week she started wanting to have sex again.


Haha...I've tried to do the same, but without being obvious about it. Not sure if doing so has helped in that regard, but I keep looking for opportunities to get some on her. Great minds think alike, or something like that.

sirp

----------


## clemont51

Some ED and libido problems in older males results from the fact that most females past 50 would kill the drive of a one year old three-peckered billygoat! If you are stuck with an
older dumpy lady never, never look at her naked in bright light.

----------


## sirupate

> Some ED and libido problems in older males results from the fact that most females past 50 would kill the drive of a one year old three-peckered billygoat! If you are stuck with an
> older dumpy lady never, never look at her naked in bright light.


True too, I guess. Mine still looks pretty good to me...she has lost some extra pounds since last Fall. Unfortunately, she is in that pre-menopause phase and doesn't have the "drive" she did when younger. Now that my libido has picked-up again due to TRT, it makes for an interesting mismatch.

sirp

----------


## LeanGreenMachine

I think my ED is from what most of the women over 50 LOOK like!  :Frown:  I once read that a man would never have ED if her were married to the Playmate of the Year. Right Hef!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I have heard/read that also. Maybe it's because they rub it on their balls? LOL
> But really most people do seem to report that although I wanted the other benefits also.


I used that test cream from Australia (didn't rub it on my balls, did it on my forearms or whatever) and didn't notice any effects at all. For me it was a waste.

----------

